# Dit Da Jow



## 7starmantis (Oct 31, 2002)

Anyone have a good resource for getting jow pretty cheap? Or does anyone have a good recipie for making jow? 
Also curious as to what systems use jow, I know its not system specific, but some people have never even heard of it.


7sm


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 31, 2002)

seems like you can always get it at the oriental market. there are some web sites that will send it, but they are all overpriced. see if you can find a recipe, that's the best way to go, the dragon fist instructor in tucson used to make it for us, he would get the ingredients and make 10 or 20 gallons at a time, it was good stuff. i dont think i could get the instructions from him, now though.


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 31, 2002)

Yeah, whenever someone at our school goes to Hong Kong or especially New York, we make them bring back gallons of it! 

7sm


----------



## Matt Stone (Oct 31, 2002)

There are several versions around, but I have found that the stuff that is commercially prepared is WAY too expensive to justify its purchase.

The additional effort required for obtaining the herbs is worth it given how little they cost, how much jow they will produce, and the amount you are out by going the commercial route.

If you need a recipe, let me know and I will get one to you.

Gambarimasu.


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> 
> *
> If you need a recipe, let me know and I will get one to you.
> ...



I would love to have it if you have got it easily accesable. I can PM you my email or whatever if you need, I would really appreciate it.

7sm


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 31, 2002)

I was surfing through this Martial Arts Supply site that Kirk had listed in his "Striking Pads" thread and located "healing" items for sale including Dit Dat Jow.  Link is below.

http://www.wle.com/store/healing.html 

Hope this helps.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## old_sempai (Oct 31, 2002)

:asian: 

Copied this from a website some time ago, don't know if its valid or accurate.  However, the warnings given cause me to think twice before messing with herbs and potions I know nothing about.

DIT DA JOW "iron hit wine:"  Aids in the breaking up bruises, relieving pain and stimulation of circulation 

CHINESE NAME MEDICINAL ACTION 

Nymber Key for Medicinal Action:
1 - Pain Reduction 
2 - Stimulation of Circulation 
3 - Reduction of blood clots & bruising 

CHI SHAO (RED PEONY) 3 
XUE JIE (DRAGON'S BLOOD RESIN) 2 
PUHUANG (CAT TAIL POLLEN) 2 
MO YAO (MYRRH) 1
HONG HUA (SAFFLOWER) 2 
RU XIANG (FRANKINCENSE) 2 
BAI ZHI (CHINESE ANGELICA ROOT) 2 
(AUCKLANDIA ROOT) 1 

TIAN CHI GINSENG* (PSUEDO GINSENG*) 3 
   [*WARNING: Tian Chi Ginseng can cause harm to the fetus in pregnant women.] 

TAO REN** (PEACH KERNEL)** 2 & 3 
(CLOVE TREE)** 1 & 2 
(RHUBARB)** 3 
(BORNEO CAMPHOR TREE)** 1 
(HORSE COIN / HORSE MONEY)** ? 

**WARNING: The addition of these particular herbs to the compound results in making the Dit Da Jow extremely potent, but also poisonous if ingested orally or through open wounds on the skin. Extreme caution must be taken when using this formula. It is suggested to first make Dit Da Jow without using these herbs. Please consult a qualified practitioner of Traditional Chinese Medicine before using these herbs in this formula.

Using one ounce of each herb, crush into a coarse powder. Place in a nonmetallic pan, add one quart of vodka or pure grain alcohol and simmer over low heat for 3.5 hours, stirring frequently. Remove from heat and pour into a 2 gallon glass container and add 6 additional quarts of vodka or pure grain alcohol. Seal the container air tight and store in a cool dark place for a minimum of 2 months, gently shaking the jar for 30 seconds twice a week. 


PS 

This formula reminds me of an Ojibwa recipe that aids in curing cancer, that seemed to have been suppressed by some government agencies.  Makes one wonder if more ancient information and remedies are still out there?  But, then the Pharmaceutical companies wouldn't be able to make so much money.

Regards

:asian: :asian:


----------



## old_sempai (Oct 31, 2002)

:asian: 

Forgot to mention that I work close to New York's Chinatown and when I get time I'll bring the recipe into one of their herb stores.

 :asian: :asian:


----------



## chufeng (Oct 31, 2002)

Old Sempai,

Nice recipe...

This kind of stuff used to be held in secret for the few select students worthy to receive it...

Hopefully, those who would use this recipe, will be careful...

Just having the recipe doesn't really cause a problem...you should post the warnings about "iron palm" training, as well.

I would add that Comfrey Leaves and "Snakeskin" can be added to the above recipe...does it improve it??? I don't know...

My Sifu's recipe had these ingredients plus iodine and rust...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## old_sempai (Nov 1, 2002)

:asian: 

Please enlighten me regarding the significance of the statement "Iron palm Training."

Thank you

:asian: :asian:


----------



## Matt Stone (Nov 1, 2002)

Iron Palm training is a specific method of hand conditioning peculiar to CMA training.  While it is not style specific, there are many different methods to the way it is conducted.

Due not only to the physical damage potential if done incorrectly, if the correct "first aid" measures are not applied properly following training (i.e. application of medicine, _qigong_ exercises, etc.) then illness can result quickly thereafter...

I can speak from experience.  I attempted to do some preliminary exercises on my own, without medicine and negelecting the _qigong_ exercises, and in short order I had explosive diarrhea the likes of which I have not experienced since! :flushed:

Iron Palm training is uncommon in non-Chinese arts, so it is possible that while you may have heard of it, you have never encountered it.

Gambarimasu.


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 2, 2002)

> I can speak from experience. I attempted to do some preliminary exercises on my own, without medicine and negelecting the qigong exercises, and in short order I had explosive diarrhea the likes of which I have not experienced since!



not need iron palm training-need iron bowel excercise!


----------



## chufeng (Nov 2, 2002)

Dit Da Jow can be used as an external linament for bruises sustained in training...

However, if doing iron palm training, it is essential to apply before and after the hand conditioning part of the training...qigong exercises for 20 minutes after hand conditioning is also part of the training...

There are several methods of training iron palm...
The cold method is what I used (wine is not heated, substance being struck is not heated) because it doesn't leave your hands looking like leather...

Six acupuncture meridians either begin or end in the hand...the training can damage your energy system; therefore, having a qualified instructor to guide you and an authentic jow recipe is crucial to safe iron palm training.

:asian:
chufeng


----------

